# AC Movie with Subtitles!



## Zero_13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Found it today on Youtube, here are the links:

Part I
Part II
Part III
Part IV
Part V
Part VI
Part VII
Part VIII Final
Credits

Enjoy!

Edit: Added Credits.


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice find.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw it when it came out on DVD, but with no subtitles.  It's pretty good =)


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 4, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I saw it when it came out on DVD, but with no subtitles.  It's pretty good =)


 You have the DVD?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm.. If I get the time I'll definitely watch this


----------



## Akkad (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been wanting to see this for over a year! I would have never found it if you hadn't posted it. Thanks. I'm going to watch the whole thing right now.

By the way, is, or will, this movie ever be in English? Doubt it, though.    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2008)

Must...attempt...to continue...watching...

GRAH!

OK, I'm with Fish on this one.  Sure, it's true to the AC:WW roots, but I can't stand squeaky girl voices in Japanese anime.  But hey, maybe I'll be able to watch this with sound off...

Edit - WOAH... first 20 seconds of Part II... was the female wolf hitting on the main character?!  Woah boy...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> WOAH... first 20 seconds of Part II... was the female wolf hitting on the main character?!  Woah boy...


 I found that erotic.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing Google's your most visited page, right?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Must...attempt...to continue...watching...
> 
> GRAH!
> 
> ...


 Something was definitely going on there between the scenes.


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2008)

I've watched half of it so far.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 6, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 6, 2008)

I just finished watching it.

I was doing my Japanese homework while I was watching it, and I couldn't remember a word and then someone said it


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I just finished watching it.
> 
> I was doing my Japanese homework while I was watching it, and I couldn't remember a word and then some said it


  :gyroidsurprised: Doodoodoodoo doodoodoodoo 

(twilight zone music) ^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

saw this on the site.

weird... I hate anime so whatever


----------



## Gabby (Jun 26, 2008)

Sierra Mist said:
			
		

> saw this on the site.
> 
> weird... I hate anime so whatever


I've noticed that you're a bit of a negative nancy.


----------



## sunate (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen part one, its good. I need to watch the rest of the movie.


----------



## Duke (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice.


----------

